
Eliud Kipchoge: The man, the methods and controversies - sohkamyung
https://www.bbc.com/sport/athletics/50460861
======
zimpenfish
Given the tainted hole Team Sky have landed themselves in over their TUEs and
mysterious packages no-one can remember and toxic working environments and the
debunking of their "marginal gains" PR, I'm not -entirely- sure using their
personnel as props for the legitimacy of this (~publicity stunt for VaporFly~)
record attempt is a great look.

